# How to Catch a Thief; Southern Style



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2874669/Burglarized-family-captures-intruders-passing-street-way-break-in.html

This happened just 2 miles from me. A friend is one of the relatives mentioned who came to the rescue.

They have been stealing a lot around here, Christmas presents as well as equipment and enclosed trailers to haul their goods away in.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Let's hope the courts dont let them walk away.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

They just need a tall tree & a short rope, that's all.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Can u run for Judge?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I like this one:

CMPD: Grandchild fatally shoots SE Charlotte intruder

http://www.wcnc.com/story/news/crime/2014/12/16/1-shot-in-attempted-breaking-and-entering/20501521/


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Let's hope the courts dont let them walk away.


Reminds me of a story one of my co-workers used to tell.

When he was in the Army, they had a barracks thief. The guys finally caught the thief one night and hauled him to the Sergeant. The Sgt told them "He don't look like a thief to me". Next time they caught him stealing, they beat the crap out of him. Hauled him before the Sgt who said: "Now, THAT looks like a thief."


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just saw that arrest on Fox news!! Cute girls with guns.
Damn those thieves are well fed. Must be good money in stealing....

How we roll up north 
http://www.cambio.com/videos/cambio-on-aol/armed-pennsylvania-business-owner-holds-burglar-at-bay--517969819/


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't believe he didn't shoot him . He said the guy raised up the screw driver and he grabbed his arm.
Hell I would have let him had it. I am not going to fight anyone breaking in my place and chance it.
Not worth it period.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a little more to the story than is being reported.

The truck the crooks were driving became "disabled". Todays engines are designed to run lead free.

At that point the crooks still in the car locked themselves in and waited or the sheriffs to arrive and ensure a safe exit.

The news keeps reporting this happened in Warrior, Alabama. We are not really close to any city or town.

One point about this community is that people will drop what they are doing to help corner a crook.

The feller with the large screwdriver quickly realized he was about to reverse digest it.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I have the crem de la crem for you all. After dad passed away all of our ground equipment was at his house about 5 miles from me. One night the scrappers came a calling and this was their take. 2 IH 4-16 plows one three point the other simi-mount, one IH 12' disc, one JD 8' disc, on 12' Brillion culti-packer, one 4 row JD rotary hoe, an 8' coil shank digger, one 8' corisicana pasture aerator and on JD 400 grinder mixer. All cut into pieces, you could see the burn areas on the ground. Of course the sherriff could not do anything they were too busy chasing druggies. Then one day at work I got a call that my piece of crap son in law had killed himself by crashing their car into a tree at 80 mph. Later I found out why. He was the ring leader of this gang, one had been caught and talked. He found out they were coming to get him and he took the chicken-sh way out. This is how he re-payed us after giving them thousand of dollars to stay warm and not hungry. He would not work. To top it all off the car is the one my wife and I bought them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thankfully no one else was with him.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I just saw that arrest on Fox news!! Cute girls with guns.
> Damn those thieves are well fed. Must be good money in stealing....
> 
> How we roll up north
> http://www.cambio.com/videos/cambio-on-aol/armed-pennsylvania-business-owner-holds-burglar-at-bay--517969819/


Someone needs to give the wrecker shop owner a new telephone for Christmas.....I did not know that any of those old rotary phones were still in use anywhere.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Someone needs to give the wrecker shop owner a new telephone for Christmas.....I did not know that any of those old rotary phones were still in use anywhere.
> 
> Regards, Mike


What is that wire headed out the back of it for?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Someone needs to give the wrecker shop owner a new telephone for Christmas.....I did not know that any of those old rotary phones were still in use anywhere.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You know, a long time ago in a post I once said "there's more ******** up north than there is in the south", but nobody believed me.

I'm telling you.....its true.

A dial up telephone? Heck, thats "hi-tech" in some little ******* towns in PA.. lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

TJH said:


> I have the crem de la crem for you all. After dad passed away all of our ground equipment was at his house about 5 miles from me. One night the scrappers came a calling and this was their take. 2 IH 4-16 plows one three point the other simi-mount, one IH 12' disc, one JD 8' disc, on 12' Brillion culti-packer, one 4 row JD rotary hoe, an 8' coil shank digger, one 8' corisicana pasture aerator and on JD 400 grinder mixer. All cut into pieces, you could see the burn areas on the ground. Of course the sherriff could not do anything they were too busy chasing druggies. Then one day at work I got a call that my piece of crap son in law had killed himself by crashing their car into a tree at 80 mph. Later I found out why. He was the ring leader of this gang, one had been caught and talked. He found out they were coming to get him and he took the chicken-sh way out. This is how he re-payed us after giving them thousand of dollars to stay warm and not hungry. He would not work. To top it all off the car is the one my wife and I bought them.


Damn......

I'm sorry for the pain that must have caused in your family.

That was a fascinating story. Thanks for sharing.

I've got some in laws that do some crazy shit, too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> What is that wire headed out the back of it for?


To wrap around the perps neck.....pull until he turns limp and purple


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> You know, a long time ago in a post I once said "there's more ******** up north than there is in the south", but nobody believed me.
> 
> I'm telling you.....its true.
> 
> A dial up telephone? Heck, thats "hi-tech" in some little ******* towns in PA.. lol


I just thought that the phone co. tech. would not work with those old rotaries today....I am sure there are folks here back in the hill country with them still if they will still work.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> Someone needs to give the wrecker shop owner a new telephone for Christmas.....I did not know that any of those old rotary phones were still in use anywhere.
> 
> Regards, Mike


My house I grew up in still has one mounted to the wall. Had to disconnect for the internet, wasn't going to wire a filter in between for the internet. Otherwise I would still be using it. My Grandma's house, that I just moved into had one on wall until they installed a healthcare phone. If I had that phone it would be back up. Funny story. Had a family gathering many years ago and one of the kids needed to make a phone call. Mom showed them the phone and when the went to make a call just looked at it. Had no idea on how to use it. Had one in the barn for many years. When it quit replaced with modern and had to replace them about every year or two. They just don't hold up like the old stuff.

On thieves, My dad's uncle had a couple of kids working for him back in the 80's. The decided that they didn't want to pay for gas so they filled up out of his farm tank. They made it about 2/10 of a mile and their car quit. Seems it didn't run on diesel very well.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> You know, a long time ago in a post I once said "there's more ******** up north than there is in the south", but nobody believed me.
> I'm telling you.....its true.
> A dial up telephone? Heck, thats "hi-tech" in some little ******* towns in PA.. lol


Outside of the larger towns and citys around here it can be like going back thirty plus years in time. Alot of backwards folks. Especially the farther you get out away from civilization. Even up here on this hill thats only two miles from town.....

May even be a few that woulda made them thieves disapper without anyone knowing


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

TJH said:


> This is how he re-payed us after giving them thousand of dollars to stay warm and not hungry. He would not work. To top it all off the car is the one my wife and I bought them.


Three times now, I have loaned money to family members and have not been repaid.

I've come to expect that nowadays, so I won't loan to anybody. If somebody comes a-calling, I size it up and either say No or gift them the money.

I trace it all back to our gutless leaders--Church and State.

Ralph


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree with you Ralph. If you give or loan to a family member, don't expect it back. There are exceptions, but they are damn few and far between.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> A dial up telephone? Heck, thats "hi-tech" in some little ******* towns in PA.. lol


I used to hunt in the area around Jefferson & Indiana counties in PA. They still had some iron wires and old stepper switches in the little local telephone companies and nothing but rotary phones. Making calls were often interesting, but the hunting was always good. We referred to the State as "Pennsul-tucky" but the people in those little towns were wonderful.

BTW, last year around this time, I got hit by copper thieves down at my barn. Dogs probably chased them away before they could get all my underground. Anyway, they dropped a flashlight that i gave to the Deputy that came out. I got a call a couple of days ago that they had got a hit on the DNA they pulled off the flashlight and wanted to know if I knew the guy. When I told him "no" he said they'd file it with the DA to see if they'll take the charge for prosecution. I was very pleasantly surprised to get the call because I never thought that the crime lab would even look at a something like that. I don't have a lot of hope that the DA will do anything with it, but having been surprised once, I'd sure like to have it happen again. A successful prosecution would really make my day!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike, You have some very good law enforcement looking out for you. Nice to read about them taking care of the regular guys.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

If they would stop the stealing it would end the war on drugs because they couldn't afford it or they would be in jail for stealing. Instead we turn the thief's and druggies loose. Heck with the money saved on the war on drugs we could afford to lockem up for a while.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Mike, You have some very good law enforcement looking out for you. Nice to read about them taking care of the regular guys.


I agree Tim. Sadly they do a very necessary job and a lot of their interactions with the public are not pleasant. In this part of the county all of the law enforcement guys/girls I've ever met have always been very decent people just doing a job. Replacing my underground power feed only cost me about $2,500 (this time I put in aluminum). But, I was really impressed that the crime lab actually processed the evidence, turned it over to the criminal investigation guys, who were working it up for the DA. The media likes to blow stuff like Ferguson. MO without telling the whole story and it does a serious injustice to the 99.9% of law enforcement who, like most other people, are just trying to do a good job.


----------

